# HKS glove box meter panel bnr32



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

As stated per the title.
Should be in good/very good condition.
Would be perfect if it comes with the blanks.


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

I should have one of these, will get back to you later today

Regards


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

pm me if you were able to find it


----------

